# تقييم مخاطر تنفيذ أعمال صب الخرسانة



## المشروعات (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..

أرجوا المساعدة منكم في عمل نموذج عن تقييم مخاطر تنفيذ أعمال صب الخرسانة بواسطة

مضخات ضخ الخرسانة في الموقع 

و شكررررا لكم​*​


----------



## heshamshky (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكررررا لكم*


----------



## الرمول (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لعل هذه الملفات تنفعك باذن الله


----------



## الرمول (25 ديسمبر 2010)

وهذا ايضا


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## agharieb (18 مارس 2011)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## عمروصالح2 (22 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا بااااااااااااارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (28 مارس 2011)

جزا الله خيرا لمن فتح الموضوع و لمن اجاب عليه ... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الرمول على الاضافات


----------



## م أبوملك (5 أبريل 2011)

اللهم ذدنى علما واجعل علمى حفاظا لصحة ابناء شركتى ببتروجيت عصام همااااااااااااام


----------



## الناصح الامين (11 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم موضوع مفيد


----------



## معتصم أحمد عثمان (15 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله أطلب منكم جميعا عمل تقديرات لمظلة من الزنك الأمريكي بمساحة12*12مترمربع وجزكم الله خيرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## ahmedelarabyhse (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## agharieb (18 يناير 2012)

ملف ممتاز و رائـــــــــــع


----------



## medooo39 (12 مارس 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عامرو (28 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ومشكورين على روح الاخوة والمساعدة المزروعة فيكم ونرجو ان تكون خالصة لله تعالى


----------



## aaar (9 مارس 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------

